# Would domesticated rats do this?



## Michelle-Tanner (Aug 6, 2007)

I was watching this documentary last night on rats and they showed some wild rats hunting other small mammals and eating them while they were still alive! If their catch struggled too much they would even snatch its head and break its neck. I didn't even know rats were hunters like that...would domesticated rats still do the same if given the chance?

-MT


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I loved you in Full House.

Truthfully I think they would. I've heard that rats do not get along with mice at all, and I could see them doing this. They can be predatory animals.


----------



## Kbomblives (Jul 30, 2007)

I just read that rats, domesticated and wild, are omnivorous and hunt creatures that are smaller than them. Even though I think my rats are the sweetest things ever... They would probably eat small mice if I put it in their space.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep, I have to agree with cjshrader - rats are omnivores, they just don't have a lot of access to other animals inside our homes. 

I once saw a video of a squirrel eating a small mole, so rodents will eat mammals if they can/have to.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They will kill and eat your birds, your mice, other small critters. lizards etc. 
They are omnivores and its natural for them. Have you ever played with feather toys with your rat? They get homicidal...hehe


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Aahh the feathers..... I have, or rather my mom has birds and I'll get a molted feather and tease them with it. I don't ever want to know what it would look like if they got there paws on a live bird... *Shivers* 

Oh about 4-5 years ago I got a mouse and put it with my rats for about 3 days while I cleaned the other cage and on the 3rd day I went to get the mouse and all there was to get was the pelt, paws, tail and a few other things..... EEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Baby rats with mice are fine but when there older is when you wanna worry...theres no point to keep them together anyways.

(I know this because we picked up some smalls from a feeder breeder...sorry..and we also asked for mice..he just threw them all in the same bin and nothing happened....sorry again.)

What do they do to feathers? 
I might have to go tell my cockatiel to molt soon...lol...


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

They rip them to shreds!!!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess its time to go talk to the bird then...lol...


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

So feathers are fine just right off the bird?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah....


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright thanks...."BEANS!"...(Birds Name.)...lol..


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I wouldnt use use ANY feather you find that came RIGHT off the bird. I would go get the more sanatary ones, like from pets stores, or art stores. You dont know if those fresh feathers were from a sick bird, or what they've touched. >.<


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a cockatiel .a.k.a. a Bird. And he is Healthy, no signs of any diesease or sickness's.

Thats what I was talking about. Not a Random bird outside.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd probably freeze them overnight anyway... Hey, maybe they'll like cold feathers, it is hot out, after all. :lol:


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think i'll pick some up from the store tomorrow  and boy is it EVER hot out! My boyfriend took out the AC a week ago because it was cold

{{{regret}}}


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm going to agree with Jennielove, birds can have all kinds a wacky diseases that may or may not be transmittable to rats. I wouldn't risk it. (Freezing sounds like a good idea, though I'm not sure if a day is long enough)

Plus, a cockatiel, or devil-bird as I like to call them, doesn't have very long feathers to start with. I don't see how interested the rats could be. I guess the tail feathers are ok?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

There tails feathers are decent length.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My girls LOVE :twisted: the downy feathers..... but then again they go balistic over any feather..... :roll:


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

This is off topic, but I notice in Matt's signature picture how he's holding the first rat. I've seen this in other pics too on the internet. 

Is that a safe/okay way to hold them? It seems so uncomfortable! :lol:


----------



## Michelle-Tanner (Aug 6, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:



> They will kill and eat your birds, your mice, other small critters. lizards etc.
> They are omnivores and its natural for them. Have you ever played with feather toys with your rat? They get homicidal...hehe


So I've heard, although I've never got them to show much interest. Maybe I'm using the wrong kind of toy. What exactly kind of feather toys do you use?

-MT


----------



## Michelle-Tanner (Aug 6, 2007)

cjshrader said:


> I loved you in Full House.
> 
> Truthfully I think they would. I've heard that rats do not get along with mice at all, and I could see them doing this. They can be predatory animals.


She is cute. I still watch her on DVD every night.
**
I never even knew rats were like that. I had assumed they would just eat sick or dead animals they found, not hunt and kill live ones. My 3 rats are so docile I never would have thought they could do something like that.

-MT


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Michelle-Tanner said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > They will kill and eat your birds, your mice, other small critters. lizards etc.
> ...


The wand toys you get for cats. Make sure its not the feather boa but has real feathers on it, they much prefer those.  Watch your calm sleepy rats wake up and get fixated on KILLING THAT FEATHER THING! lol


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

The feather idea sounds like a pretty good one. My older 2 male rats are pretty lazy maybe that would get them going. They prefer to play from the entrance of there cage for some reason lol. Yeah rats will kill and hunt down other animals. lol. They shouldnt hurt a dog to badly tho sumtimes my 2 males ride my dogs back..


----------

